# What brand/design are these?



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi guys. Hoping someone can tell me.

Does anybody know what rims are used on the Roadrunner demo Cruze??

Here are the photo's.


















thankyou in advance


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Pics aren't coming thru for me....just little red "x"'s....


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Uploaded via PB and not direct linked:


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

I have no clue who makes them, but they're sweet looking.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

wow i like those!


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah, love the design of them. Want to try mimic the sriv to look similar to it! Very level of depth too.
No dish on the front, probably 2-3" on the rear.


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Wheels are sick...still trying to decide which to purchase....?


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah well im not sure what design these are.

And im still trying to decide between a 5 spoke rim, or a 10+ spoke rim.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Weds Kranze Chrishna

kranze | Chrishna - Weds North America


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

evo77 said:


> Weds Kranze Chrishna
> 
> kranze | Chrishna - Weds North America


Thanks for the find evo. Dam these rims look so sick!


----------



## rodney500 (Aug 25, 2011)

different name but this looks them

Wheel & Tyres Pacakage


----------



## Bgerk68 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'd be curious to know the offset. love the stagered look! Anyone know?



R1XSTA said:


> Uploaded via PB and not direct linked:


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks Rodney! I was trying to find AUS alternative's all day yesterday!


----------

